# First Post, Please help



## lodilo (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi, I am new to the fish world but, am experienced with animal care.
Recently my smallest 2 have died and I am now panicking.  
I have no clue what kind of cichlids I have and I have included pics of them.
I think there may be some difference of origin some african some south american.
Please help Identifying these. There are 19 total (2 in the spare tank until they grow).
Also I have 2 aquaclear filter running, a 70 and a 50 running on a 40 gallon tank.
The 70 has only filter and amonia remover and the 50 has filter, carbon and bio max.
I have included a pic of the products I use. I keep them at 81 degrees with a ebo jager and moniter with a floating therm. Any tank setup ideas also appreciated.
Any help is appreciated. oh yeah, my PH is 7.2 :fish: 
I just don`t want to be a hack, I want to know my stuff and not be a fish killer.








































































Thanks alot.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

One quick question: Did you cycle your tank?

If not, I'm guessing you're going through a cycle as we speak. I didn't see a test kit listed or shown. I'd suggest buying one asap. They cost about $20-25. The most important thing besides dechlorinator (if needed) you can buy for your tank. Then, test the water per the instructions, and post your nitrIte and ammonia readings. We can help from there.

Here are what I think your fish are:

1) Convict
2) Not sure. Maybe Metriaclima greshakei.
3) All Yellow Lab - Hybrid between Labidochromis caeruleus and Metriaclima estherae. 
4) Metriaclima lombardoi - also known as a kenyi
5) Jewel cichlid

I'd definitely think about changing around the fish you have. Long term the tank isn't large enough for what you have.


----------



## lodilo (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes, you are correct, my tank is still cycling, I had to take them or a little kid was going to end up with them and he had no idea at all about fish. I get my water tested at the pet store, I will post results later, I don`t have them with me now. I do a 20% water change every 2 days.

Thank you


----------



## newcichlidowner (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm sorry but I am also new, what do you guys mean when you say that the tank is cycling. I have seen the term all over the place but no explaination.
Thanks


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

newcichlidowner said:


> I'm sorry but I am also new, what do you guys mean when you say that the tank is cycling. I have seen the term all over the place but no explaination.
> Thanks


Take a look at this... Our library is chucked full of info.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cycling.php

*lodilo*, How long has your tank been set up? Get yourself your own test kit, even if it is just the dip strips to start with. You may have to buy two. One that checks amonia, and one for nitrites, nitrates. They usually also test PH, Gh, and Kh. Our library "Water Chemistry" section also has info on those terms :wink:


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

i was thinking the fourth fish is a demasoni but agree with all the others.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

BurgerKing said:


> i was thinking the fourth fish is a demasoni but agree with all the others.


demasoni are much darker from the ones I've seen.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

upon further review it does look like a female kenyi


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

BurgerKing said:


> upon further review it does look like a female kenyi


It is possibly a kenyi, but this fish is not a very good representation of what a kenyi is supposed to look likeâ€¦

And this fish looks too small to determine if itâ€™s male or femaleâ€¦

.


----------



## kingofmalawi (Mar 9, 2004)

hey i dunno if u wanted ur fish id'd but yhe tick on the convict and jewel as for the fish that was stated greshakei it certainly isnt im not sure what it is. and yhe the other one is a juvenille kenyi/lombardoi what ever ppl call it these days as for the yellow one well it almost looks as if its got a red eye i dunno if thats the camera but could it be an albino of some african not sure hope *** helped


----------

